# ???20ga vs deer



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

howdy peeps,
just wondering how many out there hunt deer with a 20ga?
i've always used 12ga myself  
???? picked up wife a new 20ga mossberg batam an a fully rifled barrel that the scope mts 2 with a 4/40 tasco scope
bought some win partion gold slugs!!! book from wins says that sighted in at
25yrds +0.9''//50yrd +2.2''//75yrds +2.9''//100yrds +2.9''//125yrds+1.9'' //150yrds 00/// an 3.3''low at 175yrds!!!!!!
?? is has anybody out ever used these things sounds like there will do the job 
i used the federal barnes sabot last yr 1900 fps dropped 2 in 2shots 
1 was 75yrds an the other was at 125yrd had been using a mossberg trophy 500 rifled barrel with 1.5by4.5 redfield shotgun scope
was realy impressed with the way they preformed compared 2 the old bri's
what do u think is this a good set up?????
she used my dads 500 12ga last yr// she got a 8pt but paid 4 it with a baddly bruised shoulder lol lol didn't want 2 shot after that  
any input about this set up?
the twister's mr& mrs


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

As long as she keep the shots at a reasonable distance, that should be a good gun. I always enjoyed using the 20 guage, but haven't used one in years. I have a single shot 20 guage that'll darn near take your shoulder off. It stays in the gun cabinet.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I used a 20 gauge with the old foster type slugs until I could afford to buy my own 12 ga. Killed several deer with that mossberg 20. I would say that if she is more comfortable shooting the 20, she will make better shots and take more deer more often. What is the listed energy for these slugs at 100 yds? Others may have the correct answer but, I would think that if it is dropping below a 1000 ft/lbs at 100 yards that may be a little weak? I would think that out to at least 75 yards, she will have no problems taking a deer.

Good Luck!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have known a lot of people who have taken deer with 20 guages. Like you said I would keep my shots at a shorter distance.

I am no expert on ballistics but I know that I would never be shooting at a deer with a slug gun from 175 yards. I know some guys who have tried shots at that far...or at least they claim they were that far.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

20 gauge is better than a 410.............LOL...............Rich


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Those Winchester partition golds are pretty darn good in the right gun. I've only shot the 12 ga partition gold, but they perform really well with my set up. I only hunt blackpowder, so I've not harvested a deer with them. I do know they are accurate out to very long distances - the group I shoot with @ a private range have fired 100's of rounds in the 12 ga. 200 yard TARGET shots are possible. We like to fill plastic milk jugs with water for long shots and watch them explode  A guy who shoots often with us took a 11 point in the 2002-2003 season @ 137 yards. He uses a laser range finder. The deer dropped where he stood. It was a clean pass through. I'm not advocating the attempt at a 200 yard shot at a whitetail; just saying you can blast a milk jug


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll be taking my son's 20 guage instead of my 12 guage this year, unless he is going with me. It's lighter and I'll be on the move (Raveena controlled hunt) in a couple of weeks. I remember one of the magazines had an article the subject last year. It was either 'field & stream' or 'outdoor'. They recommended 20 guage unless you are hunting bull moose or larger. Very strongly stated that 12 was very unnecessary for whitetail.
I guess if you are mounted up solid on a gun rest, and marksman grade shooter, then a 100 yard shot is possible with either. But the best pattern I can achieve by holding my gun at shoulder is about a 1ft diameter at 50 yards, making a long shot like that out of the question.  
When I am in my local spot during the gun week, I'll probably use my 12 gauge. The added power will keep me warmer.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It really depends on what 20 gauge slug you choose to shoot and out of what gun.

Not all slugs or guns are created equal.

Remington Slugger

20 ga. 2-3/4", 5/8 oz, - 4.2" @ 100 yds, 931 ft pds @ 50 yds, 648 pds @ 100 yds

Remington Slugger High Velocity

20 ga. 2-3/4", 1/2 oz, - 3.6" @100yds, 848 ft pds @ 50yds, 548 ft pds @ 100 yds,

Remington Copper solids

20 ga. 2-3/4", 5/8 oz, -3.2" @100 yds. 1187 ft pds @ 50 yds, 986 ft [email protected] 100yds

Remington Core lokt
20 ga, 2-3/4", 260 gr., -1.3' @100ds, 1774 ft [email protected] 50 yds, 1506 ft pds @ 100yds.

The difference is pretty easy to see. The first two should be limited to around 50 yds shots and are designed to be shot from a smooth bore gun. They also only cost arond 40 cents each.

The second two are fine for deer out to 100 yds, but need to be shot from a rifled barrel and cost about $1.75-$2.25 each

I have a 20 gauge 870 with a hastings rifled barrel that I have shot the Remington Core Lokt's and the Winchester Partition gold from. They really scoot and pound your shoulder big time. I was never able to achieve the accuracy that I was looking for. After about $100 in shells I gave up and set it back up with slower loads, AND MUCH LESS RECOIL, for younger hunters and shorter shots.

Kim


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

that is all I have ever used on deer is my rifled mossberg with the new winchester partition the last few years. Very accurate with alot of velocity and it has dropped two deer no problem at distances out to 75 yards for me. But I have shot it much farther than that accurately, just no shots have presented themselves for me that far yet.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I have an Iver Johnson Single shot 20 gauge that I used to hunt with...it has some kick to it.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Lundy,
That's the exact same 20 ga set-up (cantiliver scope mount) that I am using. Since you mentioned some hot loads for this set-up, I thought I would throw this info into the thread. The Hastings I purchased a few years ago had a warning about some Remington ammos for this barrel. The exact spec was that "Pre-1999 Remington Copper Solid Ammunition is NOT recommended in Hastings Barrels". The problem was load too hot and barrel failure. Specifically for the 12 ga., Index/EDI No.'s PR 12 MAG RS 3" and PR 12 RS 2 3/4" loads were observed to bend the barrel. So, thus the warning for all Pre-1999 Remington Copper Solid Ammunition in all Hastings Barrels. The warning did not apply to new generation 1999 Remington Copper Solid Ammunition.

I suppose that the grain load and the slug wgt of those pre-1999 sabots might be useful to guess at potential problems with high performance shells from other vendors and vintage. 

I just use the Lightfields. Dead nuts at 50 yards, very comfortable, and a good deal cheaper.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

A 20 guage is fine for Deer hunting. I've hunted with one several years and have lots of friends that only hunt with one. The biggest reason is weight. As for knock down power there isn't a lot of difference as long as you don't try 100+ yard shots. Besides the new shells that are out now make the 20 a good all around gun.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

beatsworkin looks like around 1200+ energy at 125yrds around 1350 at 100yrds//1700 at 50yrds most of r shots r well with in 75yrds.
the farest i've ever shot a deer was at 120 yrds on a rangefinder
but have shot my gun at targets at 200yrds an was on the paper plate
last yr when i resighted my 500 with the new federal barnes sabots shot 3 times an had one hole made my addjustment 2 1/2'' high at 50yrds was 1 3/4''high at 100 an dead on at 125yrds an that was as far as i could shot at the range so went out 2 the farm 4 some long range shooting 3shots at 2ooyrds off a bench on the back porch 3 hits on the paper plate holding about 4'' from the upper edge of the plate an was hitting a little below center!!would never shoot that far at a deer but 125 yrds is not out of the question with a good rest???????


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The data is available for every slug made. There are some slugs that are just do not have enough retained energy at longer yardages to consistantly do the job, others have plenty of energy.

There is no hard and fast rule on how much retained energy you must have to cleanly harvest a deer, there is only a general, accepted guideline. The benchmark that is accepted as the threshold is 800 ft lbs. Certainly a deer could and are killed with less energy than 800 lbs every year. However with the reduced energy level at longer yardages and the huge trajectory changes that occur, the chances for a poor shot are increased substainally.

You need to know your gun, slug ballistics, retained energy, and most importantly your, the shooters, capaibilities. Each individual must determine and establish thier own maximum effective range, there are a lot of varibles

Kim


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Mr Twister, 125 yards is not out of the question; however, I would agree with Lundy. There are tons of variables- shooter skill, slug type, wind speed, trajectory, range (and your ability to judge it), etc... If your wife had bruises with the 12, using the higher end slugs out of the 20 will not be much different. I would try to find a spot she can sit that will put her within 50 - 75 yards of a likely crossing point for deer, "funnels" if you will. 

If she is like my wife, she will not want to punish herself at the range using magnum slugs. She will develop a flinch that could ruin her shooting accuracy. 

Another thing to remember is that not too long ago we all killed deer just as dead with the old foster and breneke (spelling) slugs as we do know with the sabots. Granted, going to sabots is like trading in a VW beetle and getting a Porsche. But the guys who put the time in to practice, knew their abilities and the abilities of the slug and gun and then put themselves in a spot where they could get maximum benefit from those abilitites, consistantly took deer.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

you r right alot of things can happen at those ranges we r talking about.
it all boils down 2 one thing knowing were your gun hits at the distance you r shooting !!!!! an the only way 2 know that is 2 shoot an shoot alot at differant known distances become one with your gun .shooting off hand an shooting from a good rest is 2 differant ballgames  as we all know. i been doing this 4 a long time.i personally would not shoot off hand at anything over 75 80yrds give me a good rest with my gun the one i know and i'll reach out there an touch um up 2 150yrd  then everything has 2 be just right am not a lead slinger.(the last 20shots at deer ==19dead 1 clean miss )yes i am proud of that an my family an friends that hunt in r group strive 4 that one shot one kill .last year we killed 9deer in gun season with nine shots.
granted most deer killed r with in 50 yrds. most of mine were with in 30yrds to 50yrds some closer (buck i missed was 15yrds )lol did kill a real nice oak tree  were we hunt you don't get many long shots ////but it is nice 2 know if you had that chance you could reach out an touch one!!!!
mrtwister_jbo
ps might get out 2 the range 2day an see if we can get it on paper 
dad passed 2yrs ago his record was 36shots 34dead deer (the 2 misses 1 was with his bow,an the other a muzzleloader)
brother (buck hunter) 3shots 3bucks lol 
wife 1shot //1buck


----------

